# Elastomerics



## drippyhome (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking for good experience with elastomeric paints in mountain/high desert area. Any recommendations? The company I work for is trying to compare elastomeric products but some don't have a permeability rating. Is that important?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats it going on?


----------



## drippyhome (Mar 8, 2010)

It is a development that is pueblo style homes with stucco. Some of the homes in the development are new stucco construction and some are existing structures for restoration. Is the perm rating a significant factor?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've used SW Loxon Conditioner and Loxon XP with great success. We used 300 gallons on a stucco job last fall and it was great to work with.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

drippyhome said:


> It is a development that is pueblo style homes with stucco. Some of the homes in the development are new stucco construction and some are existing structures for restoration. Is the perm rating a significant factor?


 

Aaron61 works with stucco everyday. He would know better.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What, are the going to try to make it float? Why not just a good exterior paint?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> What, are the going to try to make it float? Why not just a good exterior paint?


Elastomerics are the usual spec for stucco.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Elastomerics are the usual spec for stucco.


Well see there you go, I'm in the Northwest, But I do remember living in Florida many years ago, and all I saw them use was everyday exterior paint.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in Southern Cali and exerior flat is the norm on stucco. Elastomeric is being used mostly on commercial buildings, residential houses rarely are getting the elasto treatment


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

drippyhome said:


> Looking for good experience with elastomeric paints in mountain/high desert area. Any recommendations? The company I work for is trying to compare elastomeric products but some don't have a permeability rating. Is that important?


Vista Paints Weathermater
SW Loxon
ICI Decra Flex
Are all great elatos, I prefer the Weathermaster. There considered hybrid elastos sense they are not full blown elastos. I have painted thousands of homes in the above products. They are designed for stucco homes that have weep screed metal. So it is not recommended for mason walls that don't have the weep screed. 

Perm rating is very important when using elaso's. It tells you how much moisture will let pass through. If it can't let moisture through you will end up with water balloon looking bubbles. Sense the elasto will stretch out trapping moisture between the primer and top coat. It is a very expensive and painfull repair if this occurs.


----------



## drippyhome (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't found any of the elastomerics with a perm rating....Behr, Sherwin Williams, Valspar are the ones commonly available in our area. 
Behr says they have no perm rating....Sherwin didn't know what I was even asking for....? 
So, where do I look and what is a "good" or "appropriate" rating to look for?


----------



## drippyhome (Mar 8, 2010)

Exactly, I don't want it to float, so what is the advantage or IS there an advantage to elastomeric.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

drippyhome said:


> Exactly, I don't want it to float, so what is the advantage or IS there an advantage to elastomeric.


I don't know everything about elastomerics, but I do know they're good for concrete/stucco/brick siding where you have a lot of cracks that need filling ... elasomerics bridge gaps because they're so heavy bodied. However they don't go very far compared to a normal exterior paint - 60 sq.ft. (or less) per gallon spread rate compared to the 350+ with regular exterior paint.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Elastomerics are designed to bridge hair line cracks, it's elongation is so it can handle the expansion and contraction due to natural elements and the shifting of the structure. It is also water/mold RESITANT not to be confused with a water proffer. When applying it you need to make sure you fill all pores. Elastos can't have gaps or openings. That will result in a failure. You also should advise your clients that once they go with elastomeric you should only recoat it with elastos. So future repaint should be elastos unless its been about 5 years old and you prime it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Perm=Water Vapor Permeance. A good rating is about 6 to 12. The higher the number the more water that can pass through.

You will find the perm rating on the Product Data Page. Not all have it. The service guys at the paint store don't even know the description 

Here is a PDF of Weathermaster, sherwin williams Loxon is comparable. 
http://www.vistapaint.com/system/product_pi_sheets/12/original/1900.pdf?1263317111

And for heaven sake don't use Behr!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this product? Im toying with bringing it in my store. I was thinking that it would work for this type of situation as sort of a primer, then it could be top coated with just about any finish. 

www.creto.net/products/deep-sealer.php


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Loxon XP from Sherwin is a good choice, but it is alot more than just a regular elastomeric. Conflex from SW is a pure elastomeric. Both have a perm rating of 13.4. Most elastomerics should have a perm rating on the data pages. It doesn't really matter what the perm rating is if it is not applied correctly.

Sonneborn also has a full line of elastomerics. Most professional building supply compainies have access to Sonneborn.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Has anyone ever used this product? Im toying with bringing it in my store. I was thinking that it would work for this type of situation as sort of a primer, then it could be top coated with just about any finish.
> 
> www.creto.net/products/deep-sealer.php


 
This has nothing to do with stucco or elastomerics.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok guys, I was explicitly told by the ICI rep that elastomerics do not require a primer in these stucco scenarios shown here. I took their advice and did as you see. I did 5 of these homes last summer. 

The pics show how well it covers hair line cracks. On these 1940's homes people love the result.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I did a project last summer that had the first phase painted by another contractor in the fall with a ICI product with no primer. I used loxon conditioner and loxon xp. The difference in the quality was like night and day.


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Ok guys, I was explicitly told by the ICI rep that elastomerics do not require a primer in these stucco scenarios shown here. I took their advice and did as you see. I did 5 of these homes last summer.
> 
> The pics show how well it covers hair line cracks. On these 1940's homes people love the result.


There is normally no need for a primer on stucco. The benefit of Loxon XP is that you don't have to wait the usual 28 days to go over masonry. It can be applied directly after about 7 days.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

agree with NEPS.....loxon conditioner and loxon xp. did a concrete faced building last year and with recommendation from sw rep; never had a complaint and man, it looked fan fing tastic.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

SWGuy said:


> This has nothing to do with stucco or elastomerics.


yes and no....its a sealer that may work under the elastomeric. Might help prevent the cracking in the future.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I did a project last summer that had the first phase painted by another contractor in the fall with a ICI product with no primer. I used loxon conditioner and loxon xp. The difference in the quality was like night and day.


I didn't post that expecting, "that's great!"

I have no problem admitting I did something wrong or it should have been done better. That's how we learn....stubborn/proud people don't learn.

I did however follow this up by calling the rep yesterday and talked about this. 

Bottom line is 'yes', a loxon primer would be better. (not that I was doubting you neps), but if all other proper paint practices were done (moisture, out of sun, proper cleaning...yadda yadda) a straight elastromeric will be fine in this application. 

In regard to cost and customer expectations. Will this fail? "no it won't"

I was doing these homes for $6000 a pop. If I were to put a primer coat on I would Of course have to charge for it and that would have put me out of this market. 

As the rep said, you may find some guys doing that on newer homes or commercial, but no one in 'our' area. ('our' meaning, 1940's homes)

Thanks for making me aware of this Neps...appreciate it. I admit my heart did miss a beat mostly because I was thinking, "why the heck did she (rep) not tell me about this!?" After talking to her again, I'm confident that me and customers will be fine.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I did one job without primer (took the advice of my SW rep), I ended up with the coating lifting. Peeling ELASTO is not fun and I'm all about fun. So I would most defiantly apply a primer.


----------

